# 1000 Trips Notification



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

A Thousand Thanks

Congratulations on completing 1,000 Trips on the Uber platform! You've moved so many people by choosing to earn on the road, and your partnership means the world to us.

Please click the button below to submit your mailing address so we can send you a special surprise to help share your success with all your riders!

Submit Your Address

Here's to the next thousand rides!

Your Uber Team


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Is that an email you got? What special surprise did you get for sending in your address that they obviously already have? I just got a lousy postcard!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Is that an email you got? What special surprise did you get for sending in your address that they obviously already have? I just got a lousy postcard!


I didn't get nothin'... not at 1,000, not at 2,000
hell, I barely get paid.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Is that an email you got? What special surprise did you get for sending in your address that they obviously already have? I just got a lousy postcard!


Text email I got. I don't know what the gift is. I hope it's a new car. But I'm guessing it's pair of sunglasses you know how that winter snow is so bright


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

A financial bonus will do.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

William1964 said:


> Text email I got. I don't know what the gift is. I hope it's a new car. But I'm guessing it's pair of sunglasses you know how that winter snow is so bright


Probably an uber sticker and $5 off your next uber ride.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm betting it's a rate decrease. Ya know, so you can "increase" your "earnings". Or maybe a commission tier increase. Same thing. I have four thousand rides and have received three rate decreases and two commission increases so...Willy's about due I'd say!


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I got my watch at 5k trips


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I'm betting it's a rate decrease. Ya know, so you can "increase" your "earnings". Or maybe a commission tier increase. Same thing. I have four thousand rides and have received three rate decreases and two commission increases so...Willy's about due I'd say!


POST # 7/Wil_Iam_Fuber'd: OVERDUE !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

haji said:


> I got my watch at 5k trips


POST # 8/haji: Dear Sweet Jesus.....
PLEASE! Your watch
DID NOT arrive with a Clock-Stopping
Smirky Kakanicky Neanderthal looking
at you from under the crystal ?

Mentoring Bison: Predicting NYE a Bust!


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

A 50 billion dollar company could have afforded at least a $100 bonus for each 1000 trips driver.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Jack Marrero said:


> A 50 billion dollar company could have afforded at least a $100 bonus for each 1000 trips driver.


At 10,000 u get a giant all year long sucker almost as big as Texas. At 20,000 u get a trophy stating: u are the first driver ever to make it to 20,000 u are an amazing partner. Now get out at there and make it to 25,000. We need you to keep making us money. 10,000 trips is like $17,000 in safe rider fees alone!


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Once you reach your 1000 rides, you will receive a 50 gallon drum of, vaseline.


----------



## DanFreeze (Apr 5, 2017)

I hit my 1000th trip and Uber didn't even acknowledge it. Daniel


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

DanFreeze said:


> I hit my 1000th trip and Uber didn't even acknowledge it. Daniel


We are very proud! You are now in an exclusive club of drivers. At 10,000 rides u will get an all expense vacation to a destination of your choice in the contiguous 48 states. Only 9,000 more rides to go! Congrats....



DanFreeze said:


> I hit my 1000th trip and Uber didn't even acknowledge it. Daniel


It's 1000 5 star trips, not just 1000 trips so keep at it you still have some more work to do.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I didn't get nothin'... not at 1,000, not at 2,000
> hell, I barely get paid.


... and nothing at 3,000 
... and [surprise, wait for it...] nothing at 3,000.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm approaching 7,000 trips and still haven't gotten a thing.

Mind you, I have 4,000 5-star rides and a 4.92 rating, too. Ha


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I'm approaching 7,000 trips and still haven't gotten a thing.
> 
> Mind you, I have 4,000 5-star rides and a 4.92 rating, too. Ha


You're expecting what exactly? I don't do badges, but here have a smiley face.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> You're expecting what exactly? I don't do badges, but here have a smiley face.


Well, I don't think I said I was expecting something. I was making a statement.

Are you expecting something?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Well, I don't think I said I was expecting something. I was making a statement.
> 
> Are you expecting something?


I am expecting Travis to soon be indicted by a Federal Prosecuter, but other than that, no am not expecting anything.

I'm sorry, there was just a "tone" of entitlement in your post. After 7,000 trips one should think you'd know by now. Here, have another smiley!! 
Peace.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I'm approaching 7,000 trips and still haven't gotten a thing.
> 
> Mind you, I have 4,000 5-star rides and a 4.92 rating, too. Ha


wow... well, that got MY attention even if Uber couldn't care less.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

William1964 said:


> A Thousand Thanks
> 
> Congratulations on completing 1,000 Trips on the Uber platform! You've moved so many people by choosing to earn on the road, and your partnership means the world to us.
> 
> ...


how exciting!!!


----------



## Termie (Apr 18, 2017)

So they sent something to your e-mail saying 'click here to give us your e-mail address'?!

This must be the same company that wants drivers to pick up passengers without giving an address.

That's kinda funny!

-John, confused


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The notice should say congrats on 1000 rides YOU FOOL!!!!! 

I got a notice when I completed 100 trips and when I got 50 5 stars. Meaningless and worthless. It's psychological encouragement.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> The notice should say congrats on 1000 rides YOU FOOL!!!!!
> 
> I got a notice when I completed 100 trips and when I got 50 5 stars. Meaningless and worthless. It's psychological encouragement.


Seriously? I only got a email when I reached 3,000 rides. Made me feel more like a loser than anything.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> wow... well, that got MY attention even if Uber couldn't care less.


Its because they know you will drive no matter what.


----------



## Uberinian (Jan 11, 2016)

so what did you get shipped to your house?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

A free ride with Lyft!


----------

